# tumbling



## 1bottleneck (Apr 16, 2006)

would anyone be so kind as to take some pictures of the copper used to tumble and the inside of the tube used I don't quite understand the technique. What holds the bottle inside and the chemicals. 

 Thanks in advance.
 Gaty W.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Gaty, If you will check out this thread you will find all the info you need.

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/build_my_own_tumbler/m_5467/tm.htm


----------



## Old Diggens (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello 1 Bottleneck,
 my tumbler is running right now or I'd send you some photos. My tumbler has 4" and   6" clear cylinders 24" long. The end that holds the bottles base has four 1/2", hard nylon posts that oppose each other at a 60% angle. The end that holds the mouth of the bottle has a hard rubber cone that goes into the mouth. Both of the end are tightened by a large wingnut that compresses something that looks like a smooth rubber tire. These tires have large metal disks on either side that compress the tires against the tubes holding the bottle, water, copper,(1/6" to 1/8" long pellets) and oxides firmly in place. These oxides either grind or polish depending on the oxide used. 
 If someone dosen't post a photo for you by Wed. I'll post one for you when I shut down this batch of bottles.

 Best regards 1 Bottleneck.


----------

